# X5 E53 H7 low beam led adapter



## acgiannopo (Aug 3, 2021)

Hello to everyone. 
I own a 2004 E53 with halo projector headlights and i want to update the H7 hallogen to led. Does anyone know what kind of adapter is needed in order to install the led bulbs?
Has anyone try and manage to install led bulbs in these headlights?
Thank you in advance


----------

